# 86 300zx twin turbo dash problems



## 86300zxtwtbo (Jun 18, 2015)

Hello I'm having troubles with my 86 300zx digital dash, it has completely gone out except the reading for how many kms are left on my tank of gas. I've looked at the power source and it looks to be in fine condition, and when I run the reset mode for the speedo all the leds work so I'm assuming these two things are fine? So I'm kind of stumped on what it may be, I've also changed all the fuses under the drivers side dash but not the ones under the hood, can someone help me??? How hard would it be to install an aftermarket speedo and tachometer untill winter?? And also where the hell is the speed sensor on this thing???!! Please someone help ASAP!!


----------



## palmer765s (Jul 19, 2015)

some thing happend to me when i bought the car, only parts of the dash worked (in my case just the spedo and miles left on fuel) i just happend to have a buddie that had another dash swapped them out and poof worked like a charm


----------



## poptart3191 (Nov 9, 2010)

the iginition switch isn't turning the dash on possibly


----------



## Goodeonebadone (Dec 13, 2015)

The power supply is bad. It's in the dash above ur right knee. It's a common problem with Digital dash.


----------

